# Stomach bug and 16 weeks pregnant



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi

I am 16 weeks pregnant and have a really bad stomach bug, diarreah (sp) every time I go to toilet and sporadic nasty sharp pains and cramps quite high up in stomach. My mum and DP have had it so I know it is a bug - I am worried it will hurt my baby do you think it will?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

your baby is nicely protected, you may need some paracetamol if you end up with a temperature, but apart from that drink plenty and eat anything that you fancy.

Take care x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks so much for that, I was so worried my baby would get the same bug!! It is slowly getting better and I was more able to eat today


----------

